# b14 98



## warneck (Dec 12, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nice car. :thumbup:


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Looks good! Get some driving lights to fill in those factory mounts.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
French...IGA in the background...be you a quebecker??

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Not bad even if U are on chrome.....  

Oh and how in the world did u get such clear and bright pics???


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Hey,
> French...IGA in the background...be you a quebecker??
> 
> Seth *


they have those in the states in random places.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I luv Green! LOL!!


----------



## warneck (Dec 12, 2002)

yes im quebecer and for the brightly its my cam


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Me likes


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Nice. Makes me want a 98 grill even more. Are those 18's? you running any type of suspension upgrade? I cant wait for my rims to arrive.


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

Very nice, I like the grill!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Have you checked out npclub.com?

Seth


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

whats under the hood???


----------



## warneck (Dec 12, 2002)

yes im a member of npclub ! the rims are sacchi 17'' and coil over drop 2inch headers exhaust 2 1/4 and straight muffler... the engine is a ga16de with some little mods... and the futur mod i think is turbo for the ga16 !


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

is that just some mesh in your bumper? Cant completely tell. Guess it has very small gaps.


----------



## warneck (Dec 12, 2002)

mesh ????


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

that silver stuff in your bumper


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Nice Job, I love that color!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Uknow I ran away from this color at the dealer but theres an SE in my area that has it looking pretty good and then this one is'nt too bad at all....

Funny how a few mods can help any color look betta....


----------



## warneck (Dec 12, 2002)

is the factory body,paint... just rims and tinted windows are added


----------



## warneck (Dec 12, 2002)

some new pics 



























more goodie soon...


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

How much is it lowered?

Edit: hrm... maybe it's just the big rims playing tricks on me...


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

amazing what some bigger wheels and a nice drop can do for our cars!

well done


----------



## warneck (Dec 12, 2002)

2 3/4 drop thanx for the comments .. and the mesh is gone


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

the mesh looked cool though, if only you just put some in the top grill, and factory fog openings


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

you need some nice bighter blue or purple bulbs, and i'm really not feeling your wheels, just say no to chrome.


----------



## warneck (Dec 12, 2002)

where you see a chrome on the wheel ? no chrome.


----------

